# Reliable FTP server space provider?



## danmpem (May 26, 2008)

My company wants to get FTP space from a reliable provider. Any recommendations? No more than 1 TB at the most. Anything in particular to look for when deciding?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 26, 2008)

I don't know if it's the best but rsync.net - Secure Offsite Backups, Offsite Data Storage and Remote Encrypted Filesystems, Offsite Backup is nice.

It seems like, for that price, you could just go to a place like http://www.liquidweb.com and get a dedicated server for the amount of storage you need if you require 1 TB.


----------



## danmpem (May 26, 2008)

Thanks, Rich. I know we don't need 1 TB; I'm just overshooting by a lot so that we'll always have more than enough.


----------

